# You asked for it. I PASSED !!!!!!!!&#3



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

This should put an end to all the rumors. I deleted my full name, address, and ID #.

View attachment 80


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

:bow: were not worthy ..

theres something you cant do on the other forum...


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

That is the most beautiful thing these eyes have ever seen :claps:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 14, 2006)

I can make out the word PASSED.

:claps:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Holy cow!

Even in triumph they gotta hit you in the nards with another "8 to 10 weeks" statement!!! They just can't get their fill can they? :dunno:

I guess rleon will have to start a "where is my certificate" thread eventually!!! 

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

kipper,

When you click on it, it gets bigger, but still not big enough to read. On the lower right-hand corner (of the image) is an icon you can click to make it even bigger so that you can read it.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

Fucking awesome. Rock on man!


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like this site is going to go crazy around the middle of august too.


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :claps: :claps: :claps:

CONGRATS man, you have to celebrate!!!!


----------



## M Lindeburg (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats my friend. Welcome to the club :cig:


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

that letter is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats rleon!!! I bet it feels good to be the first!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

You could be the first in the nation! We ought to record the screen names of all the people who got their letters in order. Where is Luis_O when you need him? 

Ed


----------



## Seajay (Jun 14, 2006)

They is light at the end of the long dark tunnel...... rayers:


----------



## VTskier (Jun 14, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

It must be a great feeling!!! Now I'm really going to be anxious until mine comes...my mailperson (have to be PC), doesn't hit my house until 1700 hrs. ahhhhhh


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 14, 2006)

must be in the same union as my carrier.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 14, 2006)

What was the date of the post mark? I see the letter is dated June 9


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh shit, that means mine will be here today too.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

SSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

we have a lot of florida members... I would have to leave work and go check....


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

well? :watch:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

I called home and my wife happened to be there. She works, but from the house.

She went and checked the mailbox for me. I was so nervous as she went to it, but nothing.

I would have had her open the letter, but would have asked her to gauge it for thickness first- to see if it was the one page letter like rleon's or if it had additional letters for failure.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

so far all the letters my wife have opened for me have been bad luck,she has been instructed to not open any letters for me in the case of my absence.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

i am not allowed to open mine unless shes there. I think shes afraid ill hang myself if i fail.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, BTW, the envelope was not sealed. ELSES must have been in such a hurry to get the letters out that they forgot to seal it up. No worries though, I do not think my mail carrier understands the importance of the exam.


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

did you leave her a micrometer? what weight of paper do they use?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Standard bond I guess.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrat... rleon82, you are one of the lucky ones...

I hope I see the PASSED on my letter. rayers:

No more studying for you.

Enjoy the glory of being one of the first one for this round.  :cig:


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

Im amazed that its not on toilet paper. Maybe the failing letters will be so if I fail I can comfortably use it for its intended purpose


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

folded 3 times, plus envelope....

[SIZE=14pt]OH JUST OPEN THE DAMN THING!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## nathanc (Jun 14, 2006)

I rode my bike to home to check the mailbox. I brought it back to my desk before opening. I passed. I am pumped!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright! Way to go Nathan!


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

NICE!

rleon82, you rock - CONGRATULATIONS. Thanks for the info and appreciate the scanned letter!

May everyone else get the same great news in the next couple days!


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

That's two! +1 congrats man!


----------



## 12Bravo (Jun 14, 2006)

I cant take it anymore. I should leave work now and check the mail.

..........still waiting in PA


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok Nathan, now you need to post a picture of your passing letter.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

no way I could make it back to work without tearing it open..

congrats !


----------



## hogfan1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nathan, congrats!!!!

What discipline was ur exam in?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats nathan!!!

What state are you in buddy?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Check out his sig: "nathan from FL"

Ed


----------



## Twee (Jun 14, 2006)

So how about details : what were thinking, how were you feeling, how thick was the envelope - size &amp; weight, how are you celerating now that you have passed?

I am grinning ear to ear and am very happy for you!!! 

Congrats again!


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

I pretty much KNOW I don't have an evelope today... But who cares.

I'm blowing work early and checking the mailbox. Ahhh, if only comp time was available at my work, I could just take off until the results come to releive some of this stress...

:drunk:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep, screw it...

Wings and beer. I'm taking off at 3 and not looking back. I think everyone else should do the same.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

I know I don't either. If Vermont was mailed yesterday, it ain't here today yet.


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone want to see what a fail letter looks like, FUCK!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 14, 2006)

Might as well. What exam did you take?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Scott, when did you graduate from UCF?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

> Anyone want to see what a fail letter looks like, FUCK!


Shit really? :blink:


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

STR1 Hang on let me scan it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

oh fuck he meant it!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

scotti,

Sorry to hear that dude. I hear STR is difficult. Aren't the pass rates really low?

You'll get it bro.

Ed


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 14, 2006)

I took STR1 last fall and FAILED. That is a tough test. 5 out of 24 canidates passed in my state last fall. I took Civil Structural this time around, much easier. If you can come close to passing STR1 Civil/Stru is a breeze, at least I think.


----------



## hogfan1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Scott,

Sorry to hear that. I took the damn thing thrice - didn't make it and finally changed to Civ/Str this April. I think I did well, comparatively it was easy.

Recent historical pass rates are low compared to other disciplines, the repeat exam rates have been in the TEENS!!!!


----------



## Twee (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry scottiesei. Don't worry, I'll be joining you soon with a non-passing letter.

I know this will sound mean, but I don't mean it to be. I'm glad to hear tha non-passing letters are also going out too. I was worried that only passing letters went out first, and non-passing would be delayed.


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

Graduated in '02


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry Scott, hope you'll do better next time... Structural I &amp; II are specially difficult... I know a friend of mine that's a university professor of structures (he's got the PE down) that failed the STR I &amp; II 3 times....


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

My % actually didn't seem that bad with the exception of a few, it must have been close. Here's that breakdown. Congratulations to all who pass though!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

steel structures and lateral force distrib burnt you it looks like.

I'm sorry to hear you failed man.

Hope you have a good game plan to tackle it again in October.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 14, 2006)

Seeint the letter really makes me nervous. I know not everyone can pass, but when I see that it really hits home.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Scott,

You would not happen to be prior service would you? Sorry about the news BTW.


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

screw it, I'm leaving the office and going straight to the mail box... can't take it anymore...!!! looks like all FL got their results today....

:bad:


----------



## benbo (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW! Those percentages are high. It must be really tough to pass this one. Sorry.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats rleon!!!!! I got my PASSED letter too.....just haven't laid my hands on it yet (I had the fiance open it for me at lunch :read: )

STOKED!!!!!!!


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

> Scott,
> You would not happen to be prior service would you? Sorry about the news BTW.


Nope, sorry. I am thinking about it now though!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, and way to go Lenny!


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 14, 2006)

> WOW! Those percentages are high. It must be really tough to pass this one. Sorry.


When I took it, I knew it was going to be close and it looks like it was. The shit I knew, I really knew though. Damn undergrad books are coming with me next time though.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Good job NSEARCH!!!!

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

Scott - bad news man, sorry. I think I'll be doing a Maylox chaser with my beer for a while.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

shit those scores(%) do seem like they should have been good enough.

Sorry to hear that Scottesi. I guess that was the Structural Test?


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats Nsearch, rleon, Nathan and my sympathies to Scott. MI didn't get results today (got the offspring checking the mailbox for me).

It's been a long wait and now that results are imminent, I'm freaked that I failed. 

I don't know what's worse, waiting or anxiety over possibly failing :suicide:


----------



## EL Nica PE (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats Nsearch, rleon, Nathan and my sympathies to Scott. LA didn't get results today (got the IN-LAWS checking the mailbox for me). My wife is banned for openning it. She bring me back luck when it come to this....


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!

hahaha I knew it!!!!! one more FLA PE!!!!

Hope you all guys get a similar letter to mine!!!

I have to go :beerchug CELEBRATE!!!

(I'll see if I can get my wife and gf together for the special ocasion)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

congrats, drink one for us (&amp; post pics of the wife/GF thing) :BK:


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

LMAO @ that ^ ^

congrats and good luck!


----------



## Rhino (Jun 14, 2006)

I got my pass letter today too! My envelope wasn't sealed either. ELSES must have been rushing to get as many as they could out. Unfortunately, I'm off work sick today so I can't even go celebrate.

Rhino :angry:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

congrats, what state?


----------



## Rhino (Jun 14, 2006)

Florida


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

> YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!hahaha I knew it!!!!! one more FLA PE!!!!
> 
> Hope you all guys get a similar letter to mine!!!
> 
> ...


YES, WE WANT PICS, .........

........... and scan the letter in later, if you get time. hehe


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

yup.... I gotta scann it... or take a pic... that's faster... let me see if I have a camera around...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

no, no, not the letter, the pics of the... :girl: + :girl:


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 14, 2006)

hey, how do I upload pictures?


----------

